# Cost effective iron



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

What's a cost effective option for iron? I've read about different types of iron supplements but I haven't found anything cheap. I'd like to treat about an acre so multiple applications will get spendy. I can spray or broadcast... don't mind a high initial investment if it saves on the per application basis.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

FEAture is cheap. $20-40 per acre depending on how high a rate you put on. Ferrous Sulfate chelated with Citric Acid and tank mixed with a little Ammonium Sulfate is also not that expensive per acre, but it required weighing and measuring.


----------



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> FEAture is cheap. $20-40 per acre depending on how high a rate you put on. Ferrous Sulfate chelated with Citric Acid and tank mixed with a little Ammonium Sulfate is also not that expensive per acre, but it required weighing and measuring.


Thanks. Do you or anyone have the recipe? Really trying to drive down the cost since this stuff needs applied every 10 days or so...


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

@Mightyquinn has been all over this topic. I think most of it is here.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=211&hilit=fas

50 lbs for $65 here:
https://www.greenwaybiotech.com/products/ferrous-sulfate?variant=1556794625

Another option:
https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/iron-sulfate-soluble-ferrous-sulfate/

Mixing video by @Ware


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^+1

I did the numbers once, but I think the MQ formula was the cheapest option for iron.

This is a 20% iron, vs. most of the others are 10 to 6%. The only draw back it that it could stain concrete. You have 3 acres, so going with the cheapest does make a difference.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

Does anyone have any current update as to cost effective Chelated Iron?


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

Ferromec AC, 2.5 gallon jug is $30 at my local Southern States, rate is 1 gallon per acre, so $12/acre


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@CarolinaCuttin Does Ferromec AC stains concrete?


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

g-man said:


> @CarolinaCuttin Does Ferromec AC stains concrete?


Yeah it can cause staining according to the label, it's just urea + iron sulfate.


----------



## Spartazoo (May 20, 2020)

Watching... My new soil report says I need a bump in iron. I can spread or spray, just looking for the best result.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Someone with Iron that does not stain...??? :lol: :lol: Paying with Bitcoins.
I have one but only makes my shirts... :mrgreen:


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Spartazoo said:


> Watching... My new soil report says I need a bump in iron. I can spread or spray, just looking for the best result.


Do both for the best results.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Babameca FEature does not stain concrete.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Chelation helps yes. Never used this product, but never stained concrete either...
I am glad this exists though. I have chelated Iron from Homedepot and clearly states on the label to stain...


----------



## cgeorg07 (Jul 25, 2018)

Where can one find FEature these days? I tried Main Event a few weeks ago and I didn't find it nearly as good .


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

where do you get citric acid, all I see is the food grade stuff that's over priced


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

john5246 said:


> where do you get citric acid, all I see is the food grade stuff that's over priced


I have never found a good source for bulk citric acid that is inexpensive. If all you are doing is adjusting pH of sprayed solution, 5 lbs will last you forever at the rates you need. If you are spraying to reduce pH, though, plan to spend a lot of money.

If you find a cheap source for citric acid let us know.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

I ended up just getting a ready made product, there's a bunch out there like Liquid Iron but I found one that as nitrogen in it

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07V4NJ53H

basically the same thing we would make, has *Urea, Ammonium Hydroxide, Iron Sulfate, and Citric Acid* with 6% iron

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07LB49QQV

seems to be a superior product? has sodium glucoheptonate which they say works at more wide range of pH


graphic is right from their product page, looks like using citric acid is about the same usefulness as EDTA?? Any chemists here? There's many ways to go about this and many good products. The Southern AG liquid Iron is great and I have used it in the past (many many years ago)

One good thing about Ironite (granular) is that is contains some sulfur to bring down the pH a bit.


----------

